# Cabot Cheddar Cheese: Smoked



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2019)

Had a gorgeous day yesterday. Sunny, minimal winds and high was supposed to hit the mid-fifties. So I figured it was time to do my last spring cheese smoke. 

I was running out of sharp cheddar so: Eight blocks of Seriously Sharp, 3 blocks of Extra Sharp and one block each of Farmhouse reserve and Alpine. Close to six pounds.







All layed out on the cheese grate: 





Fire up the maze with apple dust:





...and onto the WSM: 






Well all was not well in Whoville. Remember I mentioned earlier that the temps were supposed to  be in the mid-fifties. It actually got up to seventy-two. Here's a perfect example of cheese sweats(caused by smoking at higher temps). This is after about 3.5 hours of smoke I'm guessing because my maze went out somewhere in the first hour, before I realized it.  






All is not lost I just let her ride on the counter for a few hours then in the fridge for an overnight nap. They look a whole lot better. Now they're all vacuum sealed up for future use.








Thanks for taking a peek. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks good. I'm thinking about one more cheese smoke yet.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice recover. looks great.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 14, 2019)

looks good, darn that mother nature or meteorologist


----------



## BigTurtle (Apr 14, 2019)

I've never smoked cheese. Only critters and veggies. I can see this in my future. We have some local creameries.


----------



## Steve H (Apr 14, 2019)

BigTurtle said:


> I've never smoked cheese. Only critters and veggies. I can see this in my future. We have some local creameries.



Where are you located?


----------



## JJS (Apr 14, 2019)

looks Good!

I have 8# of Cabot extra sharp cheddar and 1# of mozzarella in going right now.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Looks good. I'm thinking about one more cheese smoke yet.



Thanks Steve, be careful you don't wait to long. Thanks for the like also.



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice recover. looks great.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren for the like and nice words - appreciate them. I was worried for spell. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looks good, darn that mother nature or meteorologist



Thanks Jim, Mother nature always has a way of keeping us in check.



BigTurtle said:


> I've never smoked cheese. Only critters and veggies. I can see this in my future. We have some local creameries.



Thanks and give it whirl Turtle, I pretty sure you'll like the outcome. 

Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks really good! My favorite cheese.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2019)

JJS said:


> looks Good!
> 
> I have 8# of Cabot extra sharp cheddar and 1# of mozzarella in going right now.



I'm in for the cheddar, not a big fan of mozzarella. Be sure to post it up when your done. Thanks for the like JJS.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 14, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Looks really good! My favorite cheese.



Thanks Denny, Cheddar is our favorite also. I do like to mix in a few batches of Jack every so often.

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 14, 2019)

It looks good got to love those great forecasts. Seems they are wrong more than correct around here


----------



## JJS (Apr 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm in for the cheddar, not a big fan of mozzarella. Be sure to post it up when your done. Thanks for the like JJS.
> 
> Chris



Well here it is, I put the chunk of mozzarella in the bottom of the pic to show the color difference. The lighting sucks
I usually mix the mozzarella 1oz per 8oz of whole milk mozzarella on pizzas. It’s just enough smoke to know it’s there that way


----------



## yankee2bbq (Apr 14, 2019)

Great job on the cheese Chris!
Should last you awhile!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 14, 2019)

Good job Chris.  Lots of cheese in your future.
That extra 20 degrees of weather sure came at the wrong time, but looks like everything turned out fine.
POINT
Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 14, 2019)

Looks great.   I didnt do any this year, still some left.  I should do some thou.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 14, 2019)

Chris , nice job on the cheese . I've been known to sweat like that the morning after a " night of fun " .


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 14, 2019)

MMMM...smoked cheese.
Excellent looking even with the sweats.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> It looks good got to love those great forecasts. Seems they are wrong more than correct around here



Thanks piney, Yeah I'd love a job where I can be wrong fifty percent of the time. 



JJS said:


> View attachment 393278
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your cheese took on some wonderful color JJS, Nicely done.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great job on the cheese Chris!
> Should last you awhile!!!



Thanks Justin and for the like. It should get us thru most of the summer, but with summer parties it may not last.



GaryHibbert said:


> Good job Chris.  Lots of cheese in your future.
> That extra 20 degrees of weather sure came at the wrong time, but looks like everything turned out fine.
> POINT
> Gary



20 degrees was more then I bargained for, but it all worked out in the end. Thanks for the like appreciate it.



pc farmer said:


> Looks great.   I didnt do any this year, still some left.  I should do some thou.



I still have some stored away in the fridge from previous smokes - mostly pepper jack and horseradish, but with parties and a wedding coming up it may not last to long. Thanks for the like appreciate it.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Chris , nice job on the cheese . I've been known to sweat like that the morning after a " night of fun " .



I understand fully Chop and thanks for the kind words



SecondHandSmoker said:


> MMMM...smoked cheese.
> Excellent looking even with the sweats.



Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker. The pics from the next day look a whole lot better. I always get nervous with cheese sweats especially when they sweat as much as these did.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2019)

@wbf610 thanks for the like appreciate it.


Chris


----------

